

Ask HN: Why does Chrome use IE's proxy settings? - rjhackin

Trying to understand why doesn't Chrome have its own proxy settings.
======
adamkhrona
Chrome was designed to be as simple and easy-to-use as possible; part of this
initiative involved being immediately compatible with most corporate set-ups
(eg, IE users on a company intranet) so a decision was made to use Windows'
proxy configuration settings out of the box.

You can actually override the proxy settings yourself via command line
switches, however-- look through this page and search for "proxy":
<http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/>

~~~
rjhackin
This is a useful link, this should come up on the top of search results, this
never came up for some reason.

------
eli
Pretty sure that's a best practice for Windows software.

IE's proxy settings are synonymous with Windows system-wide proxy settings.

~~~
rjhackin
True, they could have provided a setting that you can enable/disable/override
within their options page instead of using a switch. May be there is design
decision behind this.

